# New Favorite Latex Band Set With Possible Problem/Concern; Request Feedback?



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Hi All,

So, my collection has grown to 8 slingshots, including 4 Scouts, and three Bill Hays; Seal Sniper, Tube Master Sniper and one Bill gave me, made from leftover material (don't care for, tubes slip off, can't set up flat bands TTF), and one older Starship. Anyway, I have been playing with a variety of set ups, tubes, flat bands, and sizes of latex, and I have to say, that my favorite is the .040 Match latex! When I first got this, I was very surprised at how narrow these bands are, but are they ever fast/accurate. I set them up on a Scout and the Tube Master Sniper, and they are fast becoming my favorite.

Unfortunately, yesterday I noticed a problem with the bands. I happened to notice that on the set up on my Scout, (after no more than 50 shots), the band had ripped 3/4 through, just above the string/knot on the pouch. So, that has me worried about the other ones (I bought 5 sets of these). Not sure if this is just a fluke or a problem, but is know has me spending too much time looking at and worrying if these will be problematic.

I sent Nathan an email about this, and haven't heard back yet, so I wanted to ask if anyone has had this type of problem with the .040 Match latex? I cut my sets at 7 1/2". Thanks!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Tapered bands almost always fail first at the pouch and sometimes fresh bands fail early for no good reason. It is likely an isolated case, just be certain you are not exceeding 500% elongation.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

There are a few reasons for this and as you might guess theres quite a few fixes. I'll start with thats a common place for bands to break. And also there are many ways to tie bands to pouches. All i can speak of is the way i do it and what i found out. I was stretching the bands too far when tying my bands, and also tying my constrictor knot to tight. I got lotsa breaks there at the pouch until i learned that its a feel thing getting the stretch and knot right so bands dont break as soon. So i dont stretch the bands much anymore and i tie constrictor less tight. It will take exerimenting or you can find the other ways of tieing pouch on.

You can cut it off at the tear and tie again with slightly shorter bands to get more use out of a set too.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I also had a problem with .04 latex at the pouch. I was not stretching enough so the knot wasn't holding tight. A little more tension and it cured my problem. I really like this latex!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, and thanks Nathan for your quick reply to my email, and the gift card! You are top notch in my book!!!


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Rob,

Pretty much all my theraband bandsets have ripped on the pouch. A few had nicks in by the pouch after only a few shots. The double theraband black developed cuts half way up the band which I was keeping an eye on next thing I knew the outer most band was hanging on by a thread next to the pouch, never even saw it coming. I had good use out of that bandset though, lasted me a good few weeks of constant shooting.

Ben


----------

